# Vibrators + marital Bed = ?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


----------



## ReturnOfTheKitty (Aug 11, 2012)

No, although I'm working on gyrating at 500 rpm.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I absolutely love using a toy on her. She's a little shy about suggesting sometimes so I always like to have it close by. It doesn't bother my ego in the least bit and drives me nuts to see her getting off with one, albeit with her holding it or me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


I'm not married, but I love using toys on my GF. I'd say we use one about 50% of the time. In particular, it's the best way for her to climax messily during intercourse. She needs some extra stimulation to achieve that.

We've got a selection of toys... From dildos to a rabbit vibrator to a small bullet vibe to a **** ring... She also picked out one for my, to try prostate stimulation. The bullet vibe is the one we use most often. I keep I on its charger beside my bed at all times. 

C


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


i wouldnt mind if asked to use it by my wife.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband is insecure about me using a vibrator, so he would never use one on me in bed. I don't understand his feelings because it isn't as if I am going to run off with a little machine! :rofl:


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

FYI, I thought vibrators were fun and I still do somewhat, but recently there were no batteries one night and I noticed nothing will get my wife off anymore without it... No matter what I did orally, manually, or through intercourse, I could sit there for hours doing things differently, trying to ask what she likes, and it's like everything is completely numb. She won't experience any kind of pleasure via other means anymore... There is virtually no need for me to do anything other than just the vibrator, and it wasn't like that before... I'd like to know if this is something that "goes away" at some point maybe, or if other women have undergone what I'm talking about... It's very frustrating to know that due to this "numbing" I no longer play any role in our sex.

Imagine if your husbands used some sex toy, and afterward could never climax anymore from intercourse with you or from oral with you... Same thing.

I think not all women react the same to vibrators, so I say be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss.Mystified (Aug 7, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband is insecure about me using a vibrator, so he would never use one on me in bed. I don't understand his feelings because it isn't as if I am going to run off with a little machine! :rofl:


My H is the same way. Its ok for me to use one when I needa little lunchtime stimulation while he's at work, but heavens forbid me bring one to bed with us. You would think I brought another man to bed or something lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

My husband doesn't have any qualms with using anything that gives me pleasure. He is the first that suggested using it before and during sex. I don't think he thinks it's a blow to his ego because there are times when we don't use it.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband hid my "neck massager"  when I was using it for other things too often. He doesn't mind me using my hands, but not a vibrating machine. Men and their weird insecurities...


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like PBear has set the likes of Nokia, Ericsson, Samsung, Apple etc a challenge!.
How many of us charge our mobile phones on the bedside table?

How about a moble phone that can also double up as a vibe? I know phones already have a vibrator 'alert' (ring me again darling!!)
How about a bullet phone that actually 'fits'..??!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

vibrator


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> FYI, I thought vibrators were fun and I still do somewhat, but recently there were no batteries one night and I noticed nothing will get my wife off anymore without it... No matter what I did orally, manually, or through intercourse, I could sit there for hours doing things differently, trying to ask what she likes, and it's like everything is completely numb. She won't experience any kind of pleasure via other means anymore... There is virtually no need for me to do anything other than just the vibrator, and it wasn't like that before... I'd like to know if this is something that "goes away" at some point maybe, or if other women have undergone what I'm talking about... It's very frustrating to know that due to this "numbing" I no longer play any role in our sex.
> 
> Imagine if your husbands used some sex toy, and afterward could never climax anymore from intercourse with you or from oral with you... Same thing.
> 
> ...


Yaaaaa I met my vibrator long before I met my husband. So this is the problem. *sigh*


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

My wife and I were married for more than 10 years and enjoy a great sex life together. She went on a trip with a bunch of her friends and surprisingly they all went to a store and bought rabbit vibrators and brought them home to their husbands. We never had used one before and I was as excited as she was to try if the first time. She loved it from that first use and we found ourselves adding it to our sex life every now and then.

Since then we have bought several other vibrators and use those as well from time to time to change things up. I really enjoy watching her give herself pleasure, and once or twice when I was gone on business she confessed that she treated herself to some quality time with the rabbit. 

In the end I think every couple will be different, but for us it is a welcome part of our sex life and will continue to be for a long time.


----------



## ReturnOfTheKitty (Aug 11, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> FYI, I thought vibrators were fun and I still do somewhat, but recently there were no batteries one night and I noticed nothing will get my wife off anymore without it... No matter what I did orally, manually, or through intercourse, I could sit there for hours doing things differently, trying to ask what she likes, and it's like everything is completely numb. She won't experience any kind of pleasure via other means anymore... There is virtually no need for me to do anything other than just the vibrator, and it wasn't like that before... I'd like to know if this is something that "goes away" at some point maybe, or if other women have undergone what I'm talking about... It's very frustrating to know that due to this "numbing" I no longer play any role in our sex.
> 
> Imagine if your husbands used some sex toy, and afterward could never climax anymore from intercourse with you or from oral with you... Same thing.
> 
> ...


Too much of a good thing can be bad. Her brain is conditioned to the vibrator and not the real thing, you need to hide the vibrator , this is almost like porn addiction, you get addicted to masturbating while watching porn and you'll lose interest in the real thing. Why not lay off sex and build up sexual tension till she's really ready to jump your bones, that should do the trick.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

We always use a vibrator during sex as part of foreplay. In fact, we basically won't have sex without it. I don't mind as much because before the vibrator, she didn't feel like doing it. I also get lazy doing too much foreplay and prefer quickies. She also uses it during intercourse because she can't orgasm through vaginal stimulation alone. It serves its purpose well.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I enjoy it. Any thing that pleases her like that makes me happy.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

My wife is too sensitive to use an external vibrator. But she seems to like the internal g-spot type. I'm turned on by it. And no matter what preliminaries or resulting orgasms, she always ends up saying "I need you!" and demanding the real thing.

It's all good.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

(Vibrator*2)+Marital Bed=OH YEAH!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My nightstand, as of right now...









And yes, we had a delightful afternoon. Now excuse me as I do a load of towels...

C


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes we use them. The most common use is during sex, I cannot O without clit stimulation. I can bring myself to O at the exact same time H does if I use a vibrator at the same time. He really enjoys the sensation so he has never once complained. H has been active in selecting the toy collection that we currently own. I use the toys most often with him, second in line is using them when he's tapped out for the night and I still need one more O to get me off the edge, in that case he usually kisses me or just watches the show while I use it on myself. Third is me using it alone when he's not there, but that is very rare.

Someone mentioned desensitizing yourself - yes, it can happen and yes its reversible. I got myself in that predicament during a time when I was single and went cold turkey without using a vibrator for about 2-3 months and was eventually able to lose the need for it. Its still 100% the fastest and easiest way for me to O, but its nicer not to NEED it to O.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL this is a good thread. 
My last gyno visit... dr also gives a handout on vibrators and genital "health". Seems he has seen an increase in bladder and UTI infections. Just the anatomy of a woman's body... and too much stimulation and "vibrating" of bacteria into the eurethra (which is right by the clitoris) so be sure to wash those toys, AND wipe the area first with a baby wipe or other product. And wash your hands too 

I stood there and read it... and nodded and said thanks. I didn't know all that. And I certainly didn't admit to him what I was thinking "oh thank goodness you told me this".

They are wonderful inventions. So is finding ways to get H out of the house on a regular basis so I can enjoy!!!


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

deejov said:


> LOL this is a good thread.
> My last gyno visit... dr also gives a handout on vibrators and genital "health". Seems he has seen an increase in bladder and UTI infections. Just the anatomy of a woman's body... and too much stimulation and "vibrating" of bacteria into the eurethra (which is right by the clitoris) so be sure to wash those toys, AND wipe the area first with a baby wipe or other product. And wash your hands too
> 
> I stood there and read it... and nodded and said thanks. I didn't know all that. And I certainly didn't admit to him what I was thinking "oh thank goodness you told me this".
> ...


Why not into the bedroom? Let us guys have some fun too!!!


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Wazza,
We have separate bedrooms. We haven't had sex together in many months  sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife & i talked about it years ago and she was neither here nor there with it.
Her biggest O's are most time from penetration from behind and 
" serious pounding."
Back then she said that as long as I am in bed she don't need it.
I tried to convince her , because of something I had read on Dr. Ruth's website.
But she wasn't really interested.

Maybe I should try again.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Vibrators are a regular part of our love play. I LOVE watching and hearing her pleasure herself with one. There are also positions we use that leaves her hands free to stimulate her clit with one. Why would any guy have a problem with it? My #1 goal is to see that she is sexually satisfied and if a vibe helps...great!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Some guys might feel like they are being.. "replaced" perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

We recently bough one. I call it 'Big Pink D***'. It took 24 years for me to realise it is not a perversion to use one. H says he enjoys using it as part of our foreplay.

The hardest part is teaching H how to use it on me, he gets a bit enthusiastic & for me, the vibration needs to be light against the clit.

When he has recovered from his monster man flu, we shall resume with it again, I will persist until he gets it.


----------



## Sylvan (Aug 10, 2012)

About 5 weeks ago I discovered we were having marital problems from accidentally finding porn on my wife's phone while fixing a problem for her. One of the first things I did was go and pick up a "toy" before I brought up the question of the porn to her. 

All I have to say is some of our problems are being worked out due to the introduction of the "toy". Intimacy has gone from 15-20 mins once or twice a month b4 the kids got up, to getting the kids to bed early and spending a couple of hours together 2-3 times a week. It has had major effects for both of us and I wish I would have got one 5-6 years ago when I first started thinking about it. It's quite possible that if I would have things may not have gotten as sour as they did to lead to our marital issues. 

Truth is, the happier I can make her, the happier I am. Win-win for both of us.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Some guys might feel like they are being.. "replaced" perhaps?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree... glad I see it as a tool to make things... ummm... more fun?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> (Vibrator*2)+Marital Bed=OH YEAH!


Lol








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


My wife had a decent sized dildo that we used a few times before we had the kids. i loved watching her using it on herself or letting me do it. i wish shed buy another but her sex drive or capacity for fantasy is gone.


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> FYI, I thought vibrators were fun and I still do somewhat, but recently there were no batteries one night and I noticed nothing will get my wife off anymore without it... No matter what I did orally, manually, or through intercourse, I could sit there for hours doing things differently, trying to ask what she likes, and it's like everything is completely numb. She won't experience any kind of pleasure via other means anymore... There is virtually no need for me to do anything other than just the vibrator, and it wasn't like that before... I'd like to know if this is something that "goes away" at some point maybe, or if other women have undergone what I'm talking about... It's very frustrating to know that due to this "numbing" I no longer play any role in our sex.
> 
> This Does go away when you stop using toys for a while, but if you get off in seeing your wife get really messy, use a toy...i don't think it's a reflection of manhood, just a way making sure both partners climax


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

oh yeh...doc johnsons pocket rocket...awesome...so good the wife bought her mother one, lol


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

We don't use them often, but he suggests it sometimes, and would play with it more if I wanted to. I mostly like it during my period.

LELO Liv is my favorite:

Amazon.com: LELO Liv Personal Massager, Cerise: Health & Personal Care


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

We have a few of different ones in our toy box.  My fav though is my bullet (it also fits into a special C-ring, so handsfree best of both worlds)! Second fav is the rabbit-type one (it's called "The Big Bang") hubby was a little intimidated by that one at first. Lol!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

purchased magic wand for my wife, all i can say is WOW!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with many of the above posts: anything that can improve my wife's sexual experience, uh, with me, is something I favor. I have bought the only toys we have, and we use them together most often at my suggestion.


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

I know some women are okay with porn, but if your spouse told you the only way to really enjoy sex is with porn included to get them going or over the top, how would you feel?

For those okay with toys, does your spouse really enjoy sex as much with the toys?

Also is she having sex with you or the vibrator???

Just asking....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Writer said:


> My husband doesn't have any qualms with using anything that gives me pleasure. He is the first that suggested using it before and during sex. I don't think he thinks it's a blow to his ego because there are times when we don't use it.


I agree with Writer. I have no qualms with my wife using anything that will give her pleasure. In fact, I encourage her to use her vibrator before sex if at all possible. It really helps with lubrication on her part.

The only thing she doesn't feel comfortable about is using her vibrator in front of me...she says she is TOO SHY and uses it when I am not home. Sometimes I put her vibrator on top of the bed when I leave for work as an erotic suggestion. She texts me that "pleasure has been had" or calls me to thank me....so she and I are both very comfortable with it's use. 

Needless to say, watching her bring herself to an orgasm is my #1 fantasy right now. I have done this for her pleasure and at her request many times. I am hoping that she would eventually gain the confidence and do the same for me.....I am still optimistic.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs and I do have several toys stashed away and from time to time do take one of them out to spice our intimacy depending on her mood ?!? 

The dildo she enjoys most is the larger of her toys with a nice girth to it. I'd often use it on her during foreplay or she'd use it on herself while she's giving me oral. 

Bottom line is the use of a toy does enhance our intimacy and she often has a very strong orgam so it's all good. Thank God I'm comfortable with my own " package "


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> (Vibrator*2)+Marital Bed=OH YEAH!


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> I agree with Writer. I have no qualms with my wife using anything that will give her pleasure. In fact, I encourage her to use her vibrator before sex if at all possible. It really helps with lubrication on her part.
> 
> The only thing she doesn't feel comfortable about is using her vibrator in front of me...she says she is TOO SHY and uses it when I am not home. Sometimes I put her vibrator on top of the bed when I leave for work as an erotic suggestion. She texts me that "pleasure has been had" or calls me to thank me....so she and I are both very comfortable with it's use.
> 
> Needless to say, watching her bring herself to an orgasm is my #1 fantasy right now. I have done this for her pleasure and at her request many times. I am hoping that she would eventually gain the confidence and do the same for me.....I am still optimistic.


__________________________

Thanks for sharing

It still boggles my mind in 2012 when vibrators are sold at places like CVS, Brookestone, and in other mainstream places that there is still a "shyness" It is true for my wife too. I started a thread about inhibitions (another topic)

questions:

Is it better to get "warmed up" by the v then have intercourse. or use it as a "finisher" 

My wife claims "she like me (AKA my penis) best" but, i think that is again because she is shy and while the vibe gets her off she but, then finishes without it. she has made comments after a couple drinks "girls can get too used to those things" and things like that. 

Personally if a vibe takes her to a higher plane of Os then great. 

I would love to hear from more women about this.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a power tool to drive screws/cut the lawn, drill holes,weed wack,too many to list might as well have one to save my tounge also!

alot easier then rubbing the under side of your tounge raw.and the view is quite nice


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

we have 2, one i bought, one he bought. The first I bought by myself while he was on a two week trip for work. after that I only pulled it out when he had already rejected me. So he didn't find out about it until he bought the second one as a present. He didn't like that i already had one that he didn't know about, but i figure if he was comfortable telling me no, or having sex with me (or demanding oral) and not bothering to make sure i was taken care of then a vibrator was the least of his worries. 

He's a little quick on the draw, so sometimes Mr.68 likes to use it on me occasionally for foreplay. But the majority of the time he pulls it out i'm using it on myself while i give him oral or we do anal. He doesn't seem to feel embarrassed or replaced by it. He seems to enjoy using it on me sometimes. But I think sometimes it's a relief to him that I use it instead of getting upset and frustrated with him. 

needless to say i'm the high sex drive and his is very low, but i get the idea that we are the exception not the rule.

anyone have a good recommendation? i was thinking i'd get something new, maybe something with a rechargeable battery? something that plugs in?


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife did not feel comfortable using a internal vibrator. Said it felt like she was cheating on me. I recently got one of the following and used it last weekend. She loved it, I love it too, as in order for her to get maximum contact, I'm all IN.

https://marrieddance.com/shop/vibrators/the-screaming-o/


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


Whatever she needs to have a great experience is ok by me. ego blow? hell no. I enjoy making her writhe in pleasure:wink2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would like a vibrating marital bed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

married 50 years and the first 10 my wife seldom had an orgasm in PIV. Then one day I bought a back massager, we got a babysitter, and went to a motel. I was giving her a massage with the electric back massager when I ran it over her upper thighs. When she arched her back and began moaning then screaming in pleasurer, well, that began her multiple orgasms for the next 40 years and continues to this day. Also, heard the people next door laughing.

we've tried several others but she loves the electric back massager which is similar to the Hitachi. It is always plugged in and lays between our pillows for easy access. 

She will only use it when I'm inside her, unless I'm also masturbating, then she will use it without me and we watch each other.

There is nothing that gets her turned on more than having 6 - 8 orgasms. She becomes a real dirty talker and gyrates all over the place. She never lets me use it on her. She always uses it on herself when we are in PIV.

She once said that she couldn't understand why all women didn't use them. But she also told me a few years ago, that we wouldn't be having any sex if it wasn't for the vibrator. "When momma isn't having fun... then no body is having fun"

There is nothing more erotic than watching and hearing her have those orgasm.

Now a funny. Years ago we were having electrical problems. Circuit breakers kept going off. When she called the electrician, he walked in the bedroom, saw the vibrator and told her that was the problem. Apparently, it was shorting out the electricity. Embarrassing moment, but we replaced it The electrician must have seen the problem before. 

In another post, it was stated that nearly 2/3 of the women do not have orgasms through intercourse. Well, Thomas Edison solved that problem with the invention of electricity. Don't know who invented the electric massager, but my wife and I owe him a big thank you!!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
you've revived a zombie thread, but it seems to be going.

My wife and I use vibrators - I introduced them long ago. The only downside is that she has become so accustomed to them that she can't orgasm without them - oral used to almost always work.

There are lots of options, depends on how much stimulation you want, and whether you want external or internal.

If you have $, ,lelo makes very nice ones. They are rechargable. Usable external or internal.

A hitachi wand is the most powerful standard one - for external use. It may be too much and get you accustomed to too much stimulation. 

Wevibe makes a couples vibe that can be used internally (g spot and clit stimulation) during intercourse. It didn't work all that well for us, but some couples really like it

Jimmyjane makes a form-6 that seems very popular, though my wife doesn't like it much.

at the low $ end a "pocket rocket" is very effective. 

I think there is just a huge variety in what people like. 






sixty-eight said:


> we have 2, one i bought, one he bought. The first I bought by myself while he was on a two week trip for work. after that I only pulled it out when he had already rejected me. So he didn't find out about it until he bought the second one as a present. He didn't like that i already had one that he didn't know about, but i figure if he was comfortable telling me no, or having sex with me (or demanding oral) and not bothering to make sure i was taken care of then a vibrator was the least of his worries.
> 
> He's a little quick on the draw, so sometimes Mr.68 likes to use it on me occasionally for foreplay. But the majority of the time he pulls it out i'm using it on myself while i give him oral or we do anal. He doesn't seem to feel embarrassed or replaced by it. He seems to enjoy using it on me sometimes. But I think sometimes it's a relief to him that I use it instead of getting upset and frustrated with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


We tried the toys. My W prefers no toys and finds what I can do with the tool I was born with does a much better job. The toys only offered a bit of kinky for a day or so. Now they reside in the drawer with leaking batteries.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


This is an interesting question for me.

It has been a journey for us. What started with a non-descriptor battery operated back massager has evolved into my wife's dependency of the Hitachi Magic Wand in order to have a satisfying sexual experience.

One reason I was excited about getting her a better device was due to psychiatric medication she is on which inhibits orgasm. I thought buying her one of these better devices would help her to want sex more.

It hasn't and instead when she does have the urge she prefers the device over me. Despite my best oral, manual and other means of pleasuring her she needs the device to be satisfied. Yeah, it is a blow to my ego. 

I think for me the biggest problem is in order to have intercourse she needs to be using the thing. While she is using it the vibrations transfer to me and make me orgasm quickly. It seems all too mechanical for me. Also, we are limited in the positions and where we can do it. She prefers missionary from the front but there is a big honkin' thing between us. From behind the vibrations transfer to me too quickly. Any time I try to start something elsewhere within the first few minutes she asks if we can go to the bedroom to use her toy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
sounds depressingly familiar. Do be careful about becoming dependent on vibrators. 



committed_guy said:


> This is an interesting question for me.
> 
> It has been a journey for us. What started with a non-descriptor battery operated back massager has evolved into my wife's dependency of the Hitachi Magic Wand in order to have a satisfying sexual experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Man this is odd..

The GF has them.. But will only use it when I am not around. 
I asked her to let me use it on her. Her reply is why when I have you and the real thing.. 

But on the other hand she wants to use one on me.. She has a odd anal fixation with me. Though I cannot put anything in her A$$.. I have to swat her hands away sometimes from my a$$. 

This is like the reverse of everyone here.. I swear she is like a man in many ways.. Very odd.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Writer said:


> My husband doesn't have any qualms with using anything that gives me pleasure. He is the first that suggested using it before and during sex. I don't think he thinks it's a blow to his ego because there are times when we don't use it.


I think he has a healthy attitude....We have used toys for 40 years....She would usually orgasm from PIV, but I have always wanted her to have the MOST pleasure possible. I puts no limits on anything....She recently applied one of her small vibrators to my scrotum while giving me oral...For all these years, we had never tried that....I found it FANTASTIC...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

missymrs80 said:


> How do you feel about using vibrators on your wife. How do you feel when your wife asks you to use one on her...or uses it during sex. Is it a blow to your ego? And which one(s) do you like to use...if at all. And.....in what context do you like to use it in. If you enjoy it....please explain what you enjoy. I'm trying to understand this more.


It used to effect my ego, but not anymore.
I look at a vibrator as my spare tire. Life is not always perfect and the stars don't always line up. Before we have sex I always have the vibrator handy just in case she's not all there. It helps her get over the hump if the cards aren't showing a royal flush. 

Sure, I would always like to get home in first place and all that, but sometimes it's OK to finish second. I'm interested in winning the championship, not necessarily EVERY race. And like they say in racing, "you can't ever win if you don't finish."


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
you might let her try.... many men find that intensely pleasurable (and nothing to do with being gay BTW - just where the nerves etc are).






Hardtohandle said:


> Man this is odd..
> 
> The GF has them.. But will only use it when I am not around.
> I asked her to let me use it on her. Her reply is why when I have you and the real thing..
> ...


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> you might let her try.... many men find that intensely pleasurable (and nothing to do with being gay BTW - just where the nerves etc are).


You know I would if I could do the same in return.. Life is a two way street with me.. :wink2:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
have you suggested a trade?



Hardtohandle said:


> You know I would if I could do the same in return.. Life is a two way street with me.. :wink2:


----------

